# Letting my Hedgie Outside?



## Needles (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello,
I got my Hedgie about a year ago. When we got her she was fine, and then we took her to the vet for an initial check up. Shortly after she started losing her needles so we had to get her medicated and shes in tip top shape again. 

As the weather warms up, I am wondering if its a good idea to allow her to wander around the back yard or if that's a risk to get a new set of health issues? We don't spray our yard or anything like that, its all natural. The only health risk I could think of is from the dog going to the bathroom. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

Needles said:


> Hello,
> I got my Hedgie about a year ago. When we got her she was fine, and then we took her to the vet for an initial check up. Shortly after she started losing her needles so we had to get her medicated and shes in tip top shape again.
> 
> As the weather warms up, I am wondering if its a good idea to allow her to wander around the back yard or if that's a risk to get a new set of health issues? We don't spray our yard or anything like that, its all natural. The only health risk I could think of is from the dog going to the bathroom. Any advice would be appreciated.


Those are things to consider, but the bigger risk would be a lurking cat/fox/dog/eagle/owl/hawk/whatever else.

If you want your hedgehog to enjoy the outdoors, I would suggest putting her in a cage of some kind with lots of space and the most important thing being a lid for that cage.

I posted this in another thread, but, you won't have time to stop a hawk grabbing your hedgehog and you might get hurt if a dog or cat attacks him/her.


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

Interestingly, my ex girlfriend owned a hedgehog, and brought it outside once. Two cats attempted to snatch the poor little guy, and her cousin's dog (who was friends with the hedgehog) attacked the cats and it turned into a big scene.

The hedgehog was fine, as it saw the cats coming and balled up so tightly the cats were intimidated, but it could have gone differently if Titan (the 120 pound great dane) hadn't intervened. 

My ex gf said the dog boomed out 3 of the loudest, scariest barks she's ever heard and the cats barely got away with their 9 lives.

She was quite shaken up, and I wouldn't want anyone to go through one of nature's scarier moments with their little hog friend.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There was a member here recently that lost their hedgehog outside. They had taken him out before and was outside with him when he heard a noise, looked away for just a second and when he looked back his hedgehog was gone. This isn't a chance I would want to take.


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

I wouldn't risk it. There could be predators around, your hedgehog could eat a bug from another yard that was sprayed with chemicals, or as Nikki stated, your hedgie could quickly disappear if you get distracted. 

If you're spending enough time with them in the evening, and letting them roam around in a hedgie-proofed room or area, they should be just fine staying inside.


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeah... It's best to just let them be somewhere they feel safe (and are safe). 

As pet owners some of us go through a guilt phase of depriving our pets their "natural environment", but the truth about african pygmy hedgehogs is they've been pets for quite a long time, and we would be cruel to allow them to be hunted or get confused/scared and run away outside.

Your hedgehog has a good life my friend, it will most likely live much longer than in the wild and has tons of tasty cat food and a sweet wheel to run on to it's heart's content!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It's really not going to be worth the risks.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think I'm the odd one out here... :lol: I don't see a problem with carefully planned outdoor visits for hedgehogs that enjoy it. Not all do - my first hedgehog Lily mostly would try to hide under my legs, but we had a couple trips where she enjoyed checking out flowers & hiding in the grass. 

My suggestions:

- Keep the trip short (15 minutes or less)

- Make sure it's warm enough (at least 75, preferably 80 or warmer; wait until evening so the grass isn't wet & ground is warmer, etc.)

- If your hedgehog is prone to quick movements, is an explorer hog, or skittish, use a play pen or enclosed space to help prevent your hedgehog from getting too far from you & more at risk from predators/lost in an unattainable hiding spot

- Think about your area in terms of potential predators - loose cats & dogs, roaming kids, local wildlife, etc. If you have any of those around frequently, either skip the outdoor trips, keep your hedgehog in your arms, or at the very least, have an extra person or two to help run interference & protect.

- TBH, I wouldn't worry overly much about insects. One contaminated insect is unlikely to pose a major risk to a healthy hedgehog, either from parasites or pesticides. Obviously don't encourage your hedgehog to eat anything & try to avoid it, but it's not the end of the universe if they happen to nab one. Do try to avoid slugs/snails as to my knowledge, they're more likely to have parasites.

Yes, there are dangers to having your hedgehog outside, but most of them can be avoided with some common sense and by making sure your attention is ALWAYS on your hedgehog - keeping the visits short will help with that. I think it's good enrichment, if you're reasonable it & your hedgehog likes it. I'm hoping to get my girls outside a couple times this summer & see what they think. I"ll have my roommate helping monitor at all times.


----------



## BossHogMama (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm on the take your hedgehog outside team.
I just took my hedgehog to the park yesterday and we had a blast. Just watch him/her closely and be observant of your surroundings. 
Don't just set him/her in the grass and then immediately get on the phone or something like that.
They'll be fine if you watch them and keep them close to you.


----------



## Logic (Jan 4, 2017)

I take my hogs outside everynow and then I have a big yard but it's mostly concrete.i don't let them wander into the grass but I let them run around on the concrete while I watch them.most of the time if I sit down they just try to hide under me and sleep.if you take your hedgehogs outside I wouldn't recommend a park or a public area I would recommend a controlled environment that you know for sure no dog or cat will show up and attack your hog and a place you know for sure it won't get lost


----------



## Needles (Oct 3, 2016)

*Took her outside*

So, I decided to take her outside in our backyard. She isnt much of a walker. We placed her in the grass. She immediately stuck her nose in the dirt and started chewing on grass.

I'm so glad I did, I got to experience two things I hadn't yet.
She was squeaking with glee as she went in the grass, and then I got to see her anoint for the first time with what can only be described as grass barf! Not at all what I was expecting it to look like, but was great to see her enjoy life so much.

Later that night we decided to cut her nails ourselves. We figured out the best way for us is to give her a bath, she wont curl up, and then I can hold her with my bare hands and keep her leg steady.


----------

